# Spotters quiz



## TinWolf (May 4, 2007)

I can`t believe we don`t seem to have an aircraft recognition quiz goin here.
There`s one on another forum I post to regularly and that`s a motorbike riders forum 

How about post WWII only, no prototypes or research aircraft, only aircraft which saw service with an airforce.

If I could start off with this cockpit photo

Any ideas?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2007)

There is a recognition thread running here. As far as your photo - it's a Vulcan cockpit....


----------



## TinWolf (May 4, 2007)

Correct and where is the thread, I did look but no joy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/aircraft-identification-v-1737.html


----------



## TinWolf (May 4, 2007)

I`m gunna carry on with my jets.

Maybe a bit trickier?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2007)

Thats fine, you can carry on with your jets but as to your question about why there is not a recognition thread and post WW2, as FBJ has pointed out there is a recognition thread and this is a WW2 aircraft site.

Atleast you put this thread in the correct section.


----------



## TinWolf (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for your permission to carry on.


----------

